# VW Golf R Ultimate Grey Vs Opti-Guard



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This the second Golf R I have Opti-Guarded ( Opti-Coated) for this year besides other vehicles which I will post in the coming weeks !

Compared to the Rising Blue one I did almost a month ago this one had very little if any paint blemishes besides your usual paint defects caused by dealer prep !

First up a nice snow foam to loosen up dirt and road grim.










The car was then driven inside and dried entirely using the Black Baron Dryer ( Awesome product ) ! Clayed and then several IPA wipe downs to remove any products the dealer applied on the paint work .

All taped and ready for paint correction !

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Final results after two and half days work (mild paint work correction and Opti-Guard !

Please enjoy the photos


























































































































































Thanks for reading my write up !

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

mmmmmmmm, I want. Very nice.


----------



## Dan1587 (May 23, 2011)

Mmmmmm, I REALLY want! That is awesome!!


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

AMAZING job Mario!


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks amazing. What are the plastic things on the wheel arch, stones deflectors?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor, fantastic work.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Certainly suites the motor and colour. Looks like she is wearing a coat of glass, beautiful.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Mario, loving the colour matey


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

dubstyle said:


> Looks amazing. What are the plastic things on the wheel arch, stones deflectors?


They are put on when 19" alloys are selected as an option, its because the alloys stick out a bit further than the 18's and to meet Regs they put these on.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's awesome! In that colour it really is understated and just looks spot on. IMO a fast golf should be just that


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

maggi133 said:


> That's awesome! In that colour it really is understated and just looks spot on. IMO a fast golf should be just that


Yeh shame it's not an option on the Scirocco R over here !


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done Mario


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

You really are teasing me with these Golf pics :wave:

Great job again, very desirable.

Maris


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

colarado red said:


> Stunning


Thanks mate !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Jack said:


> mmmmmmmm, I want. Very nice.


So do I especially in Red !:driver:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan1587 said:


> Mmmmmm, I REALLY want! That is awesome!!


Dan , looks like you have to join the que mate :lol:

Thanks !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> AMAZING job Mario!


Thanks Faysal , the Opti-Guard certainly brings out the gloss and depth on this paint !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dubstyle said:


> Looks amazing. What are the plastic things on the wheel arch, stones deflectors?


Thanks buddy !

They are put on as an option because most of the Golf R's that come to Australia have already 19" Rims !

They are also for Australian Design Rules ( personally they look ugly !)which state that if an Alloy Wheel sticks out further than the arches this plastic Arch( addition) needs to be added !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Certainly suites the motor and colour. Looks like she is wearing a coat of glass, beautiful.


Thanks Mike ,

Yes, I don't mind this colour myself it does look deeper in colour especially after paint prep and Opti-Guard !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking motor, fantastic work.


Thanks DMH-01 ,

I'm glad you like it :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Mario, loving the colour matey


Thanks Butler !

Yes, I like the colour myself :thumb:

Mario


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, amazing, love the colour, great job. :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Mario, loving the colour matey





Shaun said:


> They are put on when 19" alloys are selected as an option, its because the alloys stick out a bit further than the 18's and to meet Regs they put these on.


Thanks Shaun,

For clearing that up mate !
I have added to your comment .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Wow, amazing, love the colour, great job. :argie:


Thanks uzi-blue,

Yes , a lot of members seem to prefer this colour over the Rising Blue !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> That's awesome! In that colour it really is understated and just looks spot on. IMO a fast golf should be just that


Thanks mate !

Ultimate Grey is my second favourite colour , it does look understated , looks better in the flesh !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Shaun said:


> Yeh shame it's not an option on the Scirocco R over here !


Hopefully we get it in Australia !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Well done Mario


Thanks Prokopas , I'm glad you like it !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> You really are teasing me with these Golf pics :wave:
> 
> Great job again, very desirable.
> 
> Maris


Yes, I know more to come :lol::lol:

Thanks Maris :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Guys for your kind comments :thumb:


Mario


----------

